# Lens for Nikon D5200



## webgenius (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi guys,

Currently I'm using the kit lens 18-55mm that came with D5200. Recently when I went on a safari, it didn't help much since the focal-length of 55mm is a bit on the shorter side for wildlife and bird shots. However I realized that it is good for landscape/portrait/macro shots.

Please recommend a lens that I can use for wildlife/bird shots.

1) Is it better to use a general lens that can cover wildlife/bird/landscape/portrait?
2) SHould I use 18-55 mm for portrait/landscape/macros, and use another lens for wildlife/bird shots?

Kindly suggest guys. I'm new to photography, and learning things one by new.


----------



## josin (Sep 3, 2014)

webgenius said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Currently I'm using the kit lens 18-55mm that came with D5200. Recently when I went on a safari, it didn't help much since the focal-length of 55mm is a bit on the shorter side for wildlife and bird shots. However I realized that it is good for landscape/portrait/macro shots.
> 
> ...



Sell your current lens and buy Nikon AF-S 18-140 mm VR Lens and free yourself from the hassles of carrying two lens...


----------



## webgenius (Sep 3, 2014)

josin said:


> Sell your current lens and buy Nikon AF-S 18-140 mm VR Lens and free yourself from the hassles of carrying two lens...



That is falling too much out of my budget. Is there any other alternative like 70-300mm Sigma or Tamron? Will it suffice? Any other alternative?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2014)

Look the choice is yours... You can get a tamron 70-300 vc usd or a tamron 18-270..one is convinience other is quality


----------



## kaz (Sep 3, 2014)

[MENTION=18320]webgenius[/MENTION] budget?


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 4, 2014)

Tamron 70-300 ftw!! Take model if budget permits. Portraits are awesome, as are bird shots.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 4, 2014)

webgenius said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Currently I'm using the kit lens 18-55mm that came with D5200. Recently when I went on a safari, it didn't help much since the focal-length of 55mm is a bit on the shorter side for wildlife and bird shots. However I realized that it is good for landscape/portrait/macro shots.
> 
> ...


Sigma 70 - 300 mm F4-5.6 APO DG Macro for Sony Digital SLR Lens Sigma 70 - 300 mm F4-5.6 APO DG Macro for Sony Digital SLR Lens - Sigma : Flipkart.com


----------



## kaz (Sep 4, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Sigma 70 - 300 mm F4-5.6 APO DG Macro for Sony Digital SLR Lens Sigma 70 - 300 mm F4-5.6 APO DG Macro for Sony Digital SLR Lens - Sigma : Flipkart.com



This wont autofocus on his D5200..This will Sigma 70 - 300 mm F4-5.6 APO DG Macro Motorized for Nikon Digtital SLR Lens - Sigma : Flipkart.com

- - - Updated - - -

Not worth buying IMO


----------



## webgenius (Sep 4, 2014)

kaz said:


> This wont autofocus on his D5200..This will Sigma 70 - 300 mm F4-5.6 APO DG Macro Motorized for Nikon Digtital SLR Lens - Sigma : Flipkart.com
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Not worth buying IMO



Is it not worth buying? Is it that bad? Nikon's lens is too costly, this is a bit reasonable price-wise.

How's Nikon AF-S DX VR Zoom-Nikkor 55 - 200 mm f/4-5.6G IF-ED Lens

Is this worth buying? Will it be sufficient for shooting wildlife and birds? It has AutoFocus and VR.


----------



## kaz (Sep 4, 2014)

webgenius said:


> Is it not worth buying? Is it that bad? Nikon's lens is too costly, this is a bit reasonable price-wise.
> 
> How's Nikon AF-S DX VR Zoom-Nikkor 55 - 200 mm f/4-5.6G IF-ED Lens
> 
> Is this worth buying? Will it be sufficient for shooting wildlife and birds? It has AutoFocus and VR.



That's a much better option...I also own a 55-200mm..You can go with a more telephoto lens in this price range from 3rd party manufacturers but either you will loose auto focus or VR...Even when they offer both for little extra their focus system is not as good as Nikon...There are many 3rd party lenses which performs as good as Nikon's, but not in this price range..


----------



## webgenius (Sep 4, 2014)

kaz said:


> That's a much better option...I also own a 55-200mm..You can go with a more telephoto lens in this price range from 3rd party manufacturers but either you will loose auto focus or VR...Even when they offer both for little extra their focus system is not as good as Nikon...There are many 3rd party lenses which performs as good as Nikon's, but not in this price range..



Thanks kaz for the reply. What kind of snaps are possible with 55-200mm lens? Is it suitable for wildlife and bird photography?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 4, 2014)

webgenius said:


> Thanks kaz for the reply. What kind of snaps are possible with 55-200mm lens? Is it suitable for wildlife and bird photography?


Of course its suitable for wildlife and bird photography.


----------



## kaz (Sep 4, 2014)

Also moon


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 5, 2014)

55-200 is bit less for wildlife and birds but you can definitely use it....its great for closups of flower, portraits,zoo etc

tamron 70-300 di ld is also good compromise if you plan to shoot in mid day  it dont have a VR and you have to maintain a good shutter speed to use it. but its sharp lens.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 6, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> 55-200 is bit less for wildlife and birds but you can definitely use it....its great for closups of flower, portraits,zoo etc
> 
> tamron 70-300 di ld is also good compromise if you plan to shoot in mid day  it dont have a VR and you have to maintain a good shutter speed to use it. but its *sharp lens*.



well, i beg to differ. 

its not sharp.. soft at full res, but you hcan make it sharp through PP


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 6, 2014)

[MENTION=145411]ANIRBAN[/MENTION] ...its just a 8k lens..that too zoom lens


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 7, 2014)

webgenius said:


> Thanks kaz for the reply. What kind of snaps are possible with 55-200mm lens? Is it suitable for wildlife and bird photography?


yea its good

- - - Updated - - -



webgenius said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Currently I'm using the kit lens 18-55mm that came with D5200. Recently when I went on a safari, it didn't help much since the focal-length of 55mm is a bit on the shorter side for wildlife and bird shots. However I realized that it is good for landscape/portrait/macro shots.
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4ZvAFCt5Sk[/YOUTUBE]


----------

